# Which TS is best located on Las Vegas strip



## chwclark (Mar 27, 2013)

We are looking to book a week or two in Las Vegas using our RCI points.  Here are the main criteria we're looking for:

1. A place *right on the strip* or within 'reasonable' (5-10 minute) walking distance to major casinos like the Venetian, Bellagio, Mirage, etc.

2. *Minimal noise*.  I've read some posts with people complaining about noise during the day time from the pool/street at the Flamingo place.  

3. Possible* 'instant exchange'* would be great.  It seems to me the only ones available are always the 'Cliff Canyon' and the 'Grandview' but these are far away and not within walking distance from the strip.  

Any advice would be appreciated!  Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2013)

There are more than 30 timeshares in the greater Las Vegas area - many on or near the strip.  The ones right on the strip tend to be noisier.  Our favorite is the Grandview - it is on Las Vegas Blvd. - but a couple of miles out from the center, so it's very quiet.  There is a large casino directly next door - South Point.


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 27, 2013)

It's a bit of an oxymoron, a quiet place in the middle of the strip with instant booking access. 

Your qualifications are the definition of a hotel essentially.   In the area you are specifying includes Jockey Club, Polo Towers, HGVC Flamingo, HGVC Elara & soon to be added HGVC Trump Tower.

Many others are further out closer to the ends &/or a couple blocks off of the strip.  Lots to choose from but each has it's own personality and complications.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 27, 2013)

You want.....

Middle of the Las Vegas Strip.

Or

Quiet place. 

Choose one.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 27, 2013)

I just returned last week from staying at the HGVC Flamingo.  There was no construction noise that I could ever hear from inside the unit, and it is an easy walk to LVB.  The most noise came from the Flamingo pool, but at this time of year, the pool closed early so it was not an issue.

Kurt


----------



## catwgirl (Mar 27, 2013)

Like Denise, I like the Grandview.  Not strip close, but the two bedroom units are two complete one bedroom units adjoined.  I like the configuration.

For proximity to the Strip, Polo Towers would work for you.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 27, 2013)

UWSurfer said:


> It's a bit of an oxymoron, a quiet place in the middle of the strip with instant booking access.
> 
> Your qualifications are the definition of a hotel essentially.   In the area you are specifying includes Jockey Club, Polo Towers, HGVC Flamingo, HGVC Elara & soon to be added HGVC Trump Tower.
> 
> Many others are further out closer to the ends &/or a couple blocks off of the strip.  Lots to choose from but each has it's own personality and complications.



Polo Towers trades via I.I. The OP is using RCI points. There just aren't that many TS on/near the strip. Most are a shuttle ride or rental car trip away from the action. 

You could possibly add HGVC LV Strip but, it's north of Circus Circus. So even though it's address is LV Blv I don't think it meets the OP's criteria. 

Also consider that some of the inventory for Jockey Club and Elera (formerly Westgate) trade within the I.I. system, further watering down the number of available units. HGVC has been reserving Elera units for elite members within their own system. It's anyone's guess how many units they'd allow RCI exchangers at the expense of angering their own non-elite owners. Same will go with Trump Towers.


----------



## bellesgirl (Mar 27, 2013)

*Wyndham Grand Desert?*

Does anyone know how far the Wyndham Grand Desert is?  They say they are a 10 minute walk plus they have a free shuttle.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 27, 2013)

If the OP wanted to sacrifice Strip proximity for some quiet and a homelike environment, perhaps the former Summer Bay, now Holiday Inn Vacations Desert Club. About a block off the Strip on Koval behind roughly Imperial Palace.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> If the OP wanted to sacrifice Strip proximity for some quiet and a homelike environment, perhaps the former Summer Bay, now Holiday Inn Vacations Desert Club. About a block off the Strip on Koval behind roughly Imperial Palace.
> 
> Jim



I like this resort too - but we found the nearby construction to be noisy.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 27, 2013)

From what I've read I think El*a*ra is best. Great location and brand spanking new.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 27, 2013)

bellesgirl said:


> Does anyone know how far the Wyndham Grand Desert is?  They say they are a 10 minute walk plus they have a free shuttle.



Easy walk to strip, nice resort. Usually available.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 27, 2013)

VegasBella said:


> From what I've read I think Elara is best. Great location and brand spanking new.



Right now all the units are the old Wastegate and quiet is not what this place is. Attracts rowdy crowds especially weekends. Until Hilton opens their units stay away. New in this case means cheap look & bad ownership (only management is Hilton - Wastegate still sets the rules they enforce)


----------



## momeason (Mar 28, 2013)

My favorite is the Marriott Grand Chateau. Very close to the strip and quiet.


----------



## daventrina (Mar 28, 2013)

If you can't get the Polo Towers ... Carriage House...


----------



## Gophesjo (Mar 28, 2013)

I was particularly impressed last May with the quietness of the unit I was in at the Jockey Club, even though it directly overlooked the Bellagio Fountains.  I would highly recommend it.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 28, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Right now all the units are the old Wastegate and quiet is not what this place is. Attracts rowdy crowds especially weekends. Until Hilton opens their units stay away. New in this case means cheap look & bad ownership (only management is Hilton - Wastegate still sets the rules they enforce)





momeason said:


> My favorite is the Marriott Grand Chateau. Very close to the strip and quiet.





daventrina said:


> If you can't get the Polo Towers ... Carriage House...



Keep in mind the OP was wanting to use RCI points. Marriott and Polo Towers both exchange through I.I. exclusively. Westgate's units in Elera trade exclusively through I.I. Only the HGVC units at Elera are going to trade through RCI points. I'm not sure if Carriage House is dual affiliated or if they are only with I.I.

Plus, Carriage House is directly behind Grand Chateau. Grand Chateau started heavy construction on it's tower 3 a couple of months ago. That would very likely make Carriage House the poorest choice if you wanted a timeshare that was quite.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 28, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> Plus, Carriage House is directly behind Grand Chateau. Grand Chateau started heavy construction on it's tower 3 a couple of months ago. That would very likely make Carriage House the poorest choice if you wanted a timeshare that was quite.



Carriage House is a poor choice because in a sea of great, mostly new or recently renovated purpose built timeshares in Vegas it is (or certainly feels like) a hotel conversion to borderline acceptable units. For RCI trades in that area go with Grand Desert.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 28, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Carriage House is a poor choice because in a sea of great, mostly new or recently renovated purpose built timeshares in Vegas it is (or certainly feels like) a hotel conversion to borderline acceptable units. For RCI trades in that area go with Grand Desert.



My thoughts are the same, that Grand Desert would be the choice. Close enough to the strip that one could walk it or a short shuttle trip back if the dogs are barking after a few days of walking plus, just far enough it should be reasonably quite. Seems like it would be the logical choice for the OP using RCI points.

I've never been impressed by Carriage House and now that it's in the shadow of Grand Chateau, it's even less attractive as an option.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 28, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> My thoughts are the same, that Grand Desert would be the choice. Close enough to the strip that one could walk it or a short shuttle trip back if the dogs are barking after a few days of walking plus, just far enough it should be reasonably quite.



Grand Desert is a reasonable walk, but just so people realize, it is over 1/2 mile from LV Bvld.  It can deceiving when looking on a map -- just looks like a block away!

Another suggestion I have:  The OP was wanting to be close to some of the hotels toward the north end of the strip (Venetian, Bellagio, Mirage).  How about HGVC on Karen Ave.?  That is generally easier to get into vs. HGVC Flamingo, is in RCI, it has a monorail stop right next to it, and those hotels are walkable from the timeshare (a long walk, but certainly much closer than Grand Desert).

Kurt


----------



## chwclark (Mar 28, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> Grand Desert is a reasonable walk, but just so people realize, it is over 1/2 mile from LV Bvld.  It can deceiving when looking on a map -- just looks like a block away!
> 
> Another suggestion I have:  The OP was wanting to be close to some of the hotels toward the north end of the strip (Venetian, Bellagio, Mirage).  How about HGVC on Karen Ave.?  That is generally easier to get into vs. HGVC Flamingo, is in RCI, it has a monorail stop right next to it, and those hotels are walkable from the timeshare (a long walk, but certainly much closer than Grand Desert).
> 
> Kurt



What's the name of the HGVC on Karen Ave.?


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 28, 2013)

chwclark said:


> What's the name of the HGVC on Karen Ave.?



HGVC Las Vegas

http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/Resorts.aspx#details/index&resortId=37&backFunctionality=0


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 28, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> Grand Desert is a reasonable walk, but just so people realize, it is over 1/2 mile from LV Bvld.  It can deceiving when looking on a map -- just looks like a block away!
> 
> Another suggestion I have:  The OP was wanting to be close to some of the hotels toward the north end of the strip (Venetian, Bellagio, Mirage).  How about HGVC on Karen Ave.?  That is generally easier to get into vs. HGVC Flamingo, is in RCI, it has a monorail stop right next to it, and those hotels are walkable from the timeshare (a long walk, but certainly much closer than Grand Desert).
> 
> Kurt


 
That would be a very good choice. I think Grand Desert might offer more of a resort style feel/vacation.

Personally we really enjoy HGVC LV Strip and that's why we own there. Most feel it's to far north and in reality, the HGVC on Karen Ave is about as far north.

The Duece bus and the Trolley use to stop directly in front of the LV Strip location. The trolley pulled right onto the circle drive on the property.


----------



## rang1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Gophesjo said:


> I was particularly impressed last May with the quietness of the unit I was in at the Jockey Club, even though it directly overlooked the Bellagio Fountains.  I would highly recommend it.



Without a doubt, the Jockey Club is the best for location. A few steps to the strip between the Mirage and the Cosmopalitan. I've stayed there the last 5 years. The Rooms are good, clean, quiet and recently remodeled. You get privileges at the Cosmopalitan next door including the pool. There is an elevator in the Jockey Club that takes you to the Casino level of the Cosmo.  Right across the Street is the Planet Hollywood and it's mall where you have reasonable restaurant choices. If you have a car, there is a special Jockey Club section of the Cosmopalitan garage. It will take you 2 minutes to get from your car to your room. Very convenient.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 28, 2013)

rang1 said:


> Without a doubt, the Jockey Club is the best for location.


It may be a fantastic location, but that suggestion doesn't help the OP one bit, as they have RCI points.

As Doug suggested, the HGVC LV Strip location would certainly work as well.  I've stayed there before, and recall walking down to the north strip casinos.  The LV Strip location also has a better pool area vs. the Karen location.

Kurt


----------



## rang1 (Mar 28, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> As Doug suggested, the HGVC LV Strip location would certainly work as well.  I've stayed there before, and recall walking down to the north strip casinos.  The LV Strip location also has a better pool area vs. the Karen location.
> 
> Kurt



I use RCI points to get the Jockey Club every year.


----------



## siesta (Mar 28, 2013)

chwclark said:


> We are looking to book a week or two in Las Vegas using our RCI points.  Here are the main criteria we're looking for:
> 
> 1. A place *right on the strip* or within 'reasonable' (5-10 minute) walking distance to major casinos like the Venetian, Bellagio, Mirage, etc.
> 
> ...


 the best location by far is the planet hollywood tower/elara.  Its on the strip, and connected to the miracle mile.  However, as timeos has pointed out, it can have a younger crowd, having never stayed there i cant say if its noisey or not.

Other than that the marriott through II and the wyndham grand desert thru rci are prob your best bet.

But there are an abundance of deals in vegas,u should probably just stay in a hotel...


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 29, 2013)

rang1 said:


> I use RCI points to get the Jockey Club every year.


Sorry, I was given the impression in post #7 that Jockey Club was only II -- my bad.  I agree, it would be another good possibility for the OP.

Kurt


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 29, 2013)

*Disagree on Elara*

I stayed there last Dec, rooms were very nice, son liked the 10 ft projection tv, I even enjoyed watching an episode of csi Vegas . 

Security guard at the entrance to the elevator tower, no one goes in without swiping key.

Manny Pacqua fight weekend at MGM, that's where the rowdys were.

You may hate Westgate, but don't put down Elara, specially if you haven't even stayed there.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 29, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> I stayed there last Dec, rooms were very nice, son liked the 10 ft projection tv, I even enjoyed watching an episode of csi Vegas .
> 
> Security guard at the entrance to the elevator tower, no one goes in without swiping key.
> 
> ...



Been there on a couple weekends - could have stayed during our recent visit but already knew it was a at best a middle of the road choice (WAY better than Carriage House, equal to Holiday Inn / Desert Club, Jockey Club - below Polo Towers, Marriott, Grand Desert in that immediate area. 

Overall it is a typical Wastegate. An extremely chintzy  and glitzy that may look good on the surface, doesn't hold up under scrutiny. Don't ignore it but not one to shoot for. When Hilton has their units available it may change (for the better).  Right now there are plenty of much better choices.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 29, 2013)

Just keep in mind the OP is using RCI points. Since Westgate is I.I. only for this location, the units the OP might be able to access would be HGVC units. Hard to tell how many and even if the OP can access those as I can't get in even as a HGVC owner.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 29, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> Just keep in mind the OP is using RCI points. Since Westgate is I.I. only for this location, the units the OP might be able to access would be HGVC units. Hard to tell how many and even if the OP can access those as I can't get in even as a HGVC owner.



My guess is 0.  I think HGVC is sitting on the empty floors, I saw no sign of construction other than the lobby makeover.  It's all just TUG speculation IMO, and forget about converting, wont happen in my lifetime.

I liked the chintzy units because that is my impression of Vegas, all glitz and chinz, it was fun to wallow with porcine creatures.  We liked the cabinetry, color was nice and high gloss.  I walked into the bedroom door several times, the piano gloss made it look open.

PS: when did what the Op asked ever stop a good TUG discussion


----------



## tompalm (Mar 29, 2013)

UWSurfer said:


> It's a bit of an oxymoron, a quiet place in the middle of the strip with instant booking access.
> 
> Your qualifications are the definition of a hotel essentially.   In the area you are specifying includes Jockey Club, Polo Towers, HGVC Flamingo, HGVC Elara & soon to be added HGVC Trump Tower.
> 
> Many others are further out closer to the ends &/or a couple blocks off of the strip.  Lots to choose from but each has it's own personality and complications.



Concur.  Also, you might be a 15 minute walk to one of the major casinos, but to be within 15 minutes to the three you named would require some really fast walking.  One thing about Vegas is that everything looks really close, but when you start walking, it takes a really long time to get there.  

We usually stay at the Hilton Flamingo which is a great location, but we still rent a car.  To see all that Vegas has to offer, you will need a car and staying on the strip will not be required.


----------

